# Ligasfest at Two Brothers in Plano Texas



## tedwj (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes I know this borders on selling stuff but I am not affiliated with Two Brothers in any way other than being a happy customer 

Location: Two Brothers New Location
1100 Ave K, Plano, TX View Map
When: Saturday, May 6, 10:00am
Phone: 972-424-7272
This will be our Grand Opening Celebration.

However, this will become an annual celebration.

Ligas is cigar terminology for cigar blends.

This event will feature:

Kinky Friedman campaign activities.
Live music from four bands.
Parking lot party activities.
Raffles ticket awarded to every attendee.
Foods catered by Ye Olde Butcher Shop in Plano
(turkey legs, burgers, barbeue)
So far 12 cigar companies will feature their cigars.
Grab bag wills be distributed during this event.
A plethora of raffle prizes.
Silent Auction.
Unveiling of our new coffee & tea bar.
Casino activities will take place.
100's of prizes will be given out periodically during the day.
Of course there will be cold beverages to quench that thirst.
Incredible Grand Prize to be determined.

Updates will be given as we add them to the festivities.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like a heck of a herfing event! Too bad I won't be around the Plano area in May!!


----------



## tedwj (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quick update for those of you in the Dallas area...

Location: Two Brothers New Location
1100 Ave K, Plano, TX 
When: Saturday, May 6, 10:00am to 11:00pm
Phone: 972-424-7272
This will be our Grand Opening Celebration.

However, this will become an annual celebration.

Ligas is cigar terminology for cigar blends.

This event will feature:

Blake Liles owner/chef of the new Dish American Bistro has agreed to set up a wine bar for our Grand Opening to sample wines throughout the day.

Kentucky Derby party starts on the big screens at 5:00 p.m. Oh, yes there will be some mint juleps for those who wish to partake.

*Willie Nelson has generously donated a signed guitar to be raffled at this event.*

Kinky Friedman campaign activities.
Birthday parties added to the event Robin Theus, Jerry Johnson, & Stephen Blair.
Live Musical performances by On The Double, Broken Code, Bad Monkeys, Kevin Deal Band.
Parking lot party activities.
Foods catered by Ye Olde Butcher Shop & For You Deli in Plano
(turkey legs, burgers, barbeue)
Cigar Companys participating Arturo Fuente, Alec Bradley, Acid, Baccarat, Cuesta-Rey, Camacho, Diamond Crown, Gran Habano, La Aurora, Los Blancos, Leon Jimenes, Oliveros, Monte Carlo, Cojimar, Tatiana, & Padilla.
Grab bag wills be distributed during this event.
A plethora of raffle prizes.
Silent Auction.
Unveiling of our new coffee & tea bar.
Blackjack with Class Casino Co. activities
100's of prizes will be given out periodically


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Damn, now I have to convince my gf to go with me to a cigar herf!!! I will make every attempt to make it though!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks like I am going to make it afterall. Will be there in the early afternoon.


----------

